# Mug Sublimation - which side?



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Can you all give me your opinion on which side to sublimate the image on a mug? Should it go facing out for a right handed drinker or facing in?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Why not print it on both sides for either hand? 

I don't bother giving left hand/right hand orientation options if only one image or text is going on the mug. So I put it on both sides to eliminate that.

On the other hand, if the mug has both, an image on one side and text on the other side, I give them the option for left hand/right hand orientation so they can decide if they want the image side to be on the front or back.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

This may sound silly, but what if they're for gifts so I can't ask them? Some will have names on one side.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Can you not put the image with the name under it and put it on both sides?


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

I ordered yesterday a complete mug package to enhance my offering in my print shop. It should arrive in a few days...I hope!

I purchased it because most of the online outfit I deal with have minimum orders and quite a few of customers don't want large quantities.

Regarding the position of the image I would say it would be normally facing out for more exposure. It would be safe to assume that because more people are right handed it should face out when holding the mug.

You can ask the customer their preference. Printing both sides is a solution but with an added cost to the seller and added value to the customer. I would offer to print both sides with a minimal price increase...40/80 cents for orders under 12 mugs depending on the size of the image.

Another thing I considered was the minimum mugs for an order. Since the Virtuoso 400 prints on a sheet of 8.5" x 11" a wrap around or two sided mugs would be 3 mugs, and for a one sided mug 6 mugs.

I don't know how to price them yet but if you more experience people would like to give some advised please do so. It would be a great help.

Thanks!

CD


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I can put the name and image on both sides for some but not all. Some are pictures people want of their kids with the name on one side so I may just put the image facing out and the name inside.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

gardenhillemb said:


> I can put the name and image on both sides for some but not all. Some are pictures people want of their kids with the name on one side so I may just put the image facing out and the name inside.


Yes, ideally, the image would go on the front and text on the back. If you know their hand orientation then you're good to go. If you don't, just make it for a right-hander and hope for the best. Most people are right-handed anyway so your chances would be good.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

CanarianDrifter said:


> Another thing I considered was the minimum mugs for an order. Since the Virtuoso 400 prints on a sheet of 8.5" x 11" a wrap around or two sided mugs would be 3 mugs, and for a one sided mug 6 mugs.
> 
> I don't know how to price them yet but if you more experience people would like to give some advised please do so. It would be a great help.
> 
> ...


Why don't you purchase the pre-cut mug wraps?
300 in a pack and the same price as A4 (because it's A4 chopped in three) and then set a new size paper in Powerdriver and on your workspace.
I've never heard of charging for both sides of the mug, It seems daft quite honestly.


----------

